# Maxima 87 brake lights won't turn off after engine off



## AwesomeMaxima87 (Aug 14, 2009)

I have Nissan Maxima 87. The car brake lights stays on even when the engine is turned off and it drains the battery down. Also the bulbs are fine. But I have already checked the brake switch and it looks fine...so why do the lights still stay on even after the engine has been turned off?? Is there any reset code for it or what else could be the cause of this?

Thanks


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Remove the brakelight switch from in front of brake pedal and press it to check it is not sticking, if it is give a spray with silicone lube. When you put it back on make sure it has slight clearance to pedal so that it is not on all the time. If you think it is sticking replace with a new switch.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

*Mistake in my answer.*

I meant to say that the switch should have clearance to pedal when the pedal is pushed in. It should be held in by the pedal when the pedal is out to break the circuit and turn off the brake lights. Sorry for any confusion.


----------

